
Domain tasting - imdsm
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_tasting
======
sofaofthedamned
???

~~~
VladTheImplier
!!!

~~~
sofaofthedamned
Pretty much this. I'm amazed somebody would post a Wikipedia page without
explanation here.

~~~
DanBC
It happens a lot. I agree, I prefer it if people leave a comment to say what
they found interesting about the article.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=wikipedia.org](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=wikipedia.org)

